# ViP211k - L5.52 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New FW:

PID=0855h 
DownloadID:33QC
Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
L552:'L040'-'L551','X040'-'X551'
L552:'L040'-'L551','X040'-'X551'
New FW:'L552'
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'1...'&'RG[ACEGJL-NP-Z2-5].': {ViP211k} R0000000001-R4000000000


----------

